# 2014 PT Classic



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

In an attemp to take some of your minds off from attacking Nomad Lofts...

I may be interested in holding the 2014 PT Classic here in Florida. Just putting the feelers out there to see if there is anyone else interested in the job?

I do think though that the birds should be shipped with a round trip ticket so if you start complaining I can just send the birds back. Or if I'd loose them I'll just send you two of mine.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Go for it Ace. I will enter birds. I considered doing the 2013, but have since converted the loft I would have used to other uses. The feed back this year has been a turn off in many respects as well.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Ace, I like your idea about the round trip ticket for sending the birds back to the complainers. You've already got my vote, you da man.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

What do you have in mind? I say go fer it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> In an attemp to take some of your minds off from attacking Nomad Lofts...
> 
> I may be interested in holding the 2014 PT Classic here in Florida. Just putting the feelers out there to see if there is anyone else interested in the job?
> 
> I do think though that the birds should be shipped with a round trip ticket so if you start complaining I can just send the birds back. Or if I'd loose them I'll just send you two of mine.


Good idea, Remember though, Some complaints may actually be valid, in these cases I hope you would take the advice/complaints on board rather than automatically shipping back any bird to anyone who raises any concerns or complaints.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You are absolutely nuts.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Who is nuts??


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I thought for a while about hosting the 2015 PT Whiners Classic. Then I changed my mind and went ahead and had all my fingernails pulled out instead.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Laughing Kastle.... 

Count me in for 2014 if you are running it Ace!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> You are absolutely nuts.


I'd second that!! With no chance of any kind of reward.....no way!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The way my luck has been how about if I just send 2 bands than after I win you can send me the birds. LOL
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I will send you 2 of mine for that 2014 PT CLASSIC keep us updated on perches also thanks for getting people off my back.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

grifter said:


> Who is nuts??


ACE for wanting to do the race. With all the abuse the last three have endured, why would anyone want the task.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

What's racing like for you down there? Hot I imagine. Fast? Slow?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A few points and concerns. Not just directed to Ace, but to whomever ends up hosting next years event.

1) I would enter next years PTC. (I can only improve over how my birds did this year) 

2) If there is to be more than one person wanting to host the 2014 PTC, please let us know soon, (whomever you are). So that voting, discussions and decisions can be made.

3) Yes, Ace, you are crazy to offer to host. But I did notice you said "you MIGHT be interested". Not that you ARE interested. Just want to point that out to all.

4) Do you fly with a club? Can we see a pic of the loft where our birds would be kept? Does your club have shipping limits? If you are not in a club, what kind of contest are you contemplating, (accumulation of points, or one race for all of the marbles)? What guide lines are you thinking about, (number of birds you can feasibly manage? Prize money as in this year, or no prize money as like last year)?

I understand it is way early to answer all of these questions. But if there is anyone else who wants to be "considered", these questions might be of interest to them, as well as to you.

Because I will want answers to these questions before I send my entries.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I still say as I said last year! I would like to see someone from the north and someone from the south each host one! It would increase the amount of people that could participate and give people options. Of course this is only if there is a willing idiot er I mean host


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't care who hosts it. I'm always in. Afterall, I only check in every couple months to see if my birds are still on the list so it is only briefly stressful for me


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

ace where are you in florida,im in winter haven.good luck.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have heard that Winter Haven, Florida is a pigeon racers dream location. Lots of competition. Is that true? What months of the year do they fly "down" there?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Paragon Loft said:


> ace where are you in florida,im in winter haven.good luck.


I live in Okeechobee. Right now I am up in Ocala running a job that will end in Nov. or so... I then plan to move to the east coast by Fort Pierce/Stuart.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am short on time right now but will answer your Questions when I get some down time.

Mark/Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ace has raced my birds before. I think he is more than qualified to race the PT birds. I just think him crazy to want the abuse. He was very successful in his club. He knows the light and dark systems etc and how to settle and train young birds. His ability is not an issue. If he does the race birds will be lost, people will whine etc. But I do think he would be a very qualified handler of the race. I have race results on my webpage of when he was racing in the Frankenmuth club in the NE under race results.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Scroll to the bottom. His birds are under Mark Raymond.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ace has raced my birds before. I think he is more than qualified to race the PT birds. I just think him crazy to want the abuse. He was very successful in his club. He knows the light and dark systems etc and how to settle and train young birds. His ability is not an issue. If he does the race birds will be lost, people will whine etc. But I do think he would be a very qualified handler of the race. I have race results on my webpage of when he was racing in the Frankenmuth club in the NE under race results.


At one point I would be excited to have Mark host, but I consider him one of my good pigeon friends and think I know him well. Although I would be excited to enter a PT race that he handles I want him to get a chance to race his own birds because he hasn't been able to in a few years. He could have a PT classic team and his own team but that's a lot of work!!

Either way good luck


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree, I am looking forward to Mark racing. I would love to fill his team with my birds. I know how he races. I am babysitting some of his pairs until he establishes a breeding loft. I will probably send him on loan some of my best breeders, so he can really test the babies. I get a good test in ABQ, but not everyone will race them like he will. If he races PT race he will want less of mine.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Randy and Shokri, 

It is good to have friends like the two of you. After reading your posts, and giving it much thought, I feel the two of you have helped steer me in the right direction. 

With everything I have put into developing my family of birds over the last several years, I do agree my focus should be on properly testing these birds myself and not taking on more than I can handle my first year back into racing. I therefore will not take on the responsibility of running the Pigeon Talk Classic for the upcoming year 2014. Although I am playing with an idea that may interest some of the Pigeon Talk members, I will post something on a new thread about that once I have refined this idea.

PS - Randy: Your best breeders? Are you sure?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes on my best breeders. I am breeding birds off of them and then giving them to fliers in ABQ. Not all the fanciers the birds go to are great fliers. I would rather you breed 6 birds form the pairs and fly the heck out of them.

I am also thinking of downsizing to around 12 pairs. Right now I have 20 or so pairs that have bred winners, are winners or are birds that breed and have raced in the top 10. That leaves 8 pairs. I would rather have you breed and test them out than give to someone. Also many of them have "54" and 801 bloodlines. Not to mention the 10 or so birds that are yours anyway. After this years racing, I should know what I want to keep. Send you half and I will keep half. Could also send you some of the top racers off the team this year that I can get back. Many of those have your bloodline and would add to your breeders. 

My goal is to develop my family into an even better more cohesive breeding group. To do that, they need to be tested better than what I can do sending them to ABQ. They also need to be tested against each other. This year I have 67 birds flying in 10 different lofts. 

I also have about 30 birds that I kept to fly, but just have not had the time to train them. Family and work are keeping me busy. I have about 70 birds right now and do not need that many. I am confident that all are of good quality. Ideally, I would like about 24 breeders and a 20 birds fly team for fun.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> Randy and Shokri,
> 
> It is good to have friends like the two of you. After reading your posts, and giving it much thought, I feel the two of you have helped steer me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I am also confident that if I send you my second and third generation of top breeding pairs including race winners and top 10 birds etc, that I can keep my birds that are getting up in age and breed foundation birds. I also bred from a bunch of children off them that are new breeders this year and am confident some of them will breed top birds this race season. We will talk after the season. No need for you to stock your new loft with ? birds. Every birds should have a history of quality. You have a great opportunity to only bring in the best.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All my Friends, Just a bump 2 say hi! Cov 32 & Champ Cov 33 (blueBomber are still here! I miss all u all :] Good luck to the champ. 2013. Walt (Condtion Freak)_ all is GOOD. I need to caught up on tread!!! 

Talk Soon


----------



## ericwadde3 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll send two


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

What is the PT Classic? Is this like the one loft race? Can I get some info about this?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The_Rookie said:


> What is the PT Classic? Is this like the one loft race? Can I get some info about this?


It is a race held by one of the Pigeon Talk members were he/she will take in the other PT members birds and fly them as a one loft race.

You can read the posts on the 2013 PT Classic thread. The races for this year are still going on.

*We have not had anyone step up and agree to hold the 2014 PT Classic yet.*


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh thanks. Will hopefully someone will step up and take over it.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

UPDATE? this going to HAPPEN?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I will not be hosting it. I'm thinking we may be hard pressed to find someone to host it this year.


----------



## warbird (Nov 24, 2013)

I like to get in on the action. Not as a host though. Lol. Im in pa though. I agree with sum1 from the northeast hosting. Lets race them birds


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya I won't be able to host due to circumstances surrounding me at this time. Sorry guys...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> I will not be hosting it. I'm thinking we may be hard pressed to find someone to host it this year.


I was thinking about maybe doing it for 2014 if nobody stepped up but after thinking about it more it wouldn't be feasible for me for a few reasons. One my club only has a 20 bird limit for the 1st few races in YB's then it goes up to 25. So it would be hard to actually make it like a one loft race. Second if I took in all the extra birds I wouldn't be able to support my clubs LBRA the way I do since I usually buy a good number of birds at the auctions and I can't hurt that race it's one of the main reasons my club is still alive at this point. And third I'm going to be a handler for the 2014 IF Convention Race so I need the room. Some of the well known guys who buy and sell birds all over the place already have 60 or more birds booked for their lofts for that race. I've only got a couple right now but it's early. It's shaping up to be a real nice race we might get over 100 handlers since it's open to the over 150 lofts and all 150 lofts in the combine have to enter as least 3 birds as a breeder so we've basically got 450 birds b4 any outside birds are sent in. It's going to be a big focus for me next year because it'll def be a nice race to hit.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I was thinking about maybe doing it for 2014 if nobody stepped up but after thinking about it more it wouldn't be feasible for me for a few reasons. One my club only has a 20 bird limit for the 1st few races in YB's then it goes up to 25. So it would be hard to actually make it like a one loft race. Second if I took in all the extra birds I wouldn't be able to support my clubs LBRA the way I do since I usually buy a good number of birds at the auctions and I can't hurt that race it's one of the main reasons my club is still alive at this point. And third I'm going to be a handler for the 2014 IF Convention Race so I need the room. Some of the well known guys who buy and sell birds all over the place already have 60 or more birds booked for their lofts for that race. I've only got a couple right now but it's early. It's shaping up to be a real nice race we might get over 100 handlers since it's open to the over 150 lofts and all 150 lofts in the combine have to enter as least 3 birds as a breeder so we've basically got 450 birds b4 any outside birds are sent in. It's going to be a big focus for me next year because it'll def be a nice race to hit.


Pm me some information-regarding the fees and looking up a handler...


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe the 2014 pt classic does not happen. One option that might be fun is finding a one loft race or someone that is handling futurity race birds and all put birds in the loft. 

We could could keep results on how the PT birds do against each other on a thread here in the forum, talk trash or whatever. Just a thought.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

after what happen last year i wouldn't be surprise if no one want to do it


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

we have a huge futurity race at the fvc.. actually let me post a photo of it....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Flapdoodle said:


> Maybe the 2014 pt classic does not happen. One option that might be fun is finding a one loft race or someone that is handling futurity race birds and all put birds in the loft.
> 
> We could could keep results on how the PT birds do against each other on a thread here in the forum, talk trash or whatever. Just a thought.


That's a pretty good idea I reckon.!!!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can take in 30 birds


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

TheLaw818 said:


> I can take in 30 birds


I might get 2 bands for your loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope someone wants to do it.


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anybody jumped up and volunteered for PT2014 yet?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

No, why would anyone in their right mind do it.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

TheLaw818 said:


> I can take in 30 birds


Might be that we need to have a 30-member race, one bird each? 

I'd do that.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'm going to enter TheLaw818's band race. Anyone want to join me for a little PT competition?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Details? We might... I know he probably posted them but...


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

When and how much?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd probably be interested also. California?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Post 43 in this thread...


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Still room for the PT 2014 ?
kurps


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are details-Pm me if you need anymore detail..


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

TheLaw818 said:


> we have a huge futurity race at the fvc.. actually let me post a photo of it....


Go to post #43 email me if you have any questions.. Thank you


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

M Kurps said:


> Still room for the PT 2014 ?
> kurps


I don't want to speak for TheLaw818, so I wouldn't consider this to be an official 2014 PT Classic. 

I'm just saying that if some of us PT members want to have a friendly contest from a single loft, this might be the most affordable way to do it, although it would limit the number of people. The entry fee of $50 may be a bit discouraging to some, but hey, it's not bad all things considered and is one of the more affordable ones out there. There's a shot at winning some real money, too, if you were to win the whole shebang.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

TheLaw818 said:


> Go to post #43 email me if you have any questions.. Thank you


So there is a chance to win real cash, what is your loft position? Do you vaccinate or should we do that? I'm sure others have more questions, are you sure you want the headache of this bunch sending you birds.
Dave


Is this a tough race or send birds with some speed.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

A long flat hot valley to fly across and some mountains at the end of the race. Could be interesting.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> So there is a chance to win real cash, what is your loft position? Do you vaccinate or should we do that? I'm sure others have more questions, are you sure you want the headache of this bunch sending you birds.
> Dave
> 
> 
> Is this a tough race or send birds with some speed.


Real chance to win cash-It will pay 1st to 40th place. I'm at the short end of the race. Our club list the race at 350 miles..We will Vaccinate, treat for respiratory, canker etc... This is a very tough race, the birds are released from Woodland California will make there way down south going through Merced,Fresno,Bakersfield-all flat, when they approach Gorman-Grape Vine they will encounter the hole in the wall which they will climb a mountain and be about 50-63 miles from home. The hole in the wall is where I do all my base training from, at least once a week they will be tossed from here. They will know this area like they know the loft... I don't pigeon fly alone.It's myself, my brother and my dad whom spends the most time with the birds. For the sake of this message I'd say he spends about 35-40 hours a week out of 40 hours. He is with the birds religiously- We joke and call him the Pigeon Father... Cause this is his life, he absolutely loves the birds. My brother and I spend about 30-35 hours a week with the birds again thats out a 40 hour work week. Trust me we spend alot more but for the sake of this discussion I based it on 40...This for us is a family event and we take great pride in what we do as a family. We want to win simple as that.....


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm going in to surgery right now when I get back I will start a new thread..so we can track and post ....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

So no speed birds, count me in other than the mountains at the end my birds will be at home. Can I get 2 bands and send you the birds you decide witch you want and put the other in another loft.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> So no speed birds, count me in other than the mountains at the end my birds will be at home. Can I get 2 bands and send you the birds you decide witch you want and put the other in another loft.
> Dave


Hey buddy ...
Email me at [email protected] to confirm....


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

TheLaw818 said:


> I'm going in to surgery right now when I get back I will start a new thread..so we can track and post ....


Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> Good luck with your surgery!


Thank you buddy all went well... Just in a lot of pain...


----------



## jboy1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I will take 2 bands, When should the birds be shipped.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

jboy1 said:


> I will take 2 bands, When should the birds be shipped.


send me a email to [email protected]


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Please see the new thread I started thank you all...


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

ace in the hole said:


> It is a race held by one of the Pigeon Talk members were he/she will take in the other PT members birds and fly them as a one loft race.
> 
> You can read the posts on the 2013 PT Classic thread. The races for this year are still going on.
> 
> *We have not had anyone step up and agree to hold the 2014 PT Classic yet.*


I have an thought. about the 2014 classic. My club may not be holding there fundraiser race this year. I am thinking of asking the members if they would like to fly other flyers birds as there fundraiser.  ( read as PT classic). There would be a small fee collected for the fundraiser. The birds will be flown as part of there team But calculated as a separate race. ( I own winspeed) 
The club meeting is this weekend. 
Is this something PT member would conceder doing? Club/Combine is in easten PA.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

im in!!!!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I say it sounds like a race.

I think the winner should be champion bird and not just the winner of one race. Just my thoughts...

Mark/Ace


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds awesome...


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

That would be great!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

The club meeting is in a few hours. I will update after the meeting.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Depending on costs, I may send a bird or two.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

*2014 classic*

I just got home from my club meeting. The club I belong to has agreed to hold the PT classic. The birds will be distributed with in our club members (currently 11 lofts) to be flown as part of their own team and in our combine.(2 bird clocking) The birds will be clocked as part of our weekly CLUB race (full clocking). 
After the young bird season there will be a race, ONLY for the Classic birds for PT bragging rights. More details to come. I will start my own thread as soon as I have the details worked out.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice..great work


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd be interested in the 2014 PT. Looking forward to details.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this Warren Smiths club also? I owe him a beat down.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Is this Warren Smiths club also? I owe him a beat down.


No it is not Warren's Club


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Make sure you post the info when the time comes.
Dave


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

*It's Official, reserve your perch(s)*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/official-2014-pt-classic-thread-71871.html#post771487

Please go to link above for official information on the PT Classic 2014.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like the race is on, although some people will want the birds back I not one of them. If you have a young member that can handle birds and is good at it I would like my birds to go to them. Help the underdog.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Sounds like the race is on, although some people will want the birds back I not one of them. If you have a young member that can handle birds and is good at it I would like my birds to go to them. Help the underdog.
> Dave


Great idea Dave. Mine too if that opportunity presents itself.


----------

